# India the "New Nazi Germany"



## Yinci (Mar 28, 2021)

So I decided to make this thread to point out some connections between Hitlers Germany and Modern India with the recent revoking of citizenship of Muslims.

India has the Strongest birth Rate out of the super powers and their population pyramids is currently bulking at the 20-40 range. This gives Inida the highest amount of capible man power out of all the super powers and this situation is early simialr to Nazi Germany and World War 2. Nazi Germany had a strong advantage over the other powers and that was it's birthrate spike during the 20 and great depression that feed into a large ratio of younger men and women.

China and Russia are severely out aged and possibly out man powered by India both economically and military.







Secondly is the Anti-Muslim mentality. Not so indepth on that but they did recently revoke citizenhip and there has been increasing tension for years. It is not hard to believe that Indian hindu's may commonly have the same mentality Anti-jewish germans once did. I think India has had a hand in pushing anti-muslim sentiment and subverting the United States.

Technically this part of the world is still stuck in the medieval Era and they have nuclear weapons. We should prepare.

Feel free to bring your own articles and arguments to the forum and trail off into related situations in Asia and the middle-east.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Mar 28, 2021)

>India
>Super Power
Stopped reading right there OP


----------



## Yinci (Mar 28, 2021)

Joe Swanson said:


> >India
> >Super Power
> Stopped reading right there OP


Happy to debate that. Found a few Articles talking about India's military power. One said they are the 4th strongest and another one is concerned about their military build up being a threat to the stability of the region.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Mar 28, 2021)

Are you fucking retarded or from Pakistan?


----------



## Yinci (Mar 28, 2021)

Merried Senior Comic said:


> Are you fucking retarded or from Pakistan?


From Pakistan. I am concerned for my Homeland.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Mar 28, 2021)

Indians are too busy with taking overseas calls and scamming people to be nazis.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Mar 28, 2021)

I don’t know what the poll has to do with India being or not being a superpower but I totally want underground cities. Being a Dwarf is fucking cool.


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 28, 2021)

Yinci said:


> Modern India with the recent revoking of citizenship of Muslims.


Based curry.
That's all I took out of this.



> Secondly is the Anti-Muslim mentality. Not so indepth on that but they did recently revoke citizenhip and there has been increasing tension for years. It is not hard to believe that Indian hindu's may commonly have the same mentality Anti-jewish germans once did.


_Buh-bye, sand nigger




_


----------



## Joe Swanson (Mar 28, 2021)

Yinci said:


> From Pakistan. I am concerned for my Homeland.


Pakistan is the only country pathetic enough that India can actually poses a threat to, so I guess I can't fault you fearing the street shitters


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Mar 28, 2021)

India is a Nuclear Power with near enough infinite (potential) soldiers.

It doesn't really matter how badly equipped they are, they could still pose a threat to most of their immediate neighbors.


----------



## Liber Pater (Mar 28, 2021)

Please don't compare us to Indians


----------



## Medulseur (Mar 28, 2021)

You forgot to mention the shared fascination of blonde blue-eyed chicks.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 28, 2021)

Well, if we're talking about *Nazi *comparisons in the South Asian region...

I'm pretty sure the Sri Lankans are ahead of the game, here since 2018, or 2008/9 if you want to go that far back.





I've seen an ASPI article that's reconsidered China's 'Socialism with Chinese Characteristics' as being another form of National Socialism, instead.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 28, 2021)

"New", lol


----------



## DumbDude42 (Mar 28, 2021)

Yinci said:


> I think India has had a hand in pushing anti-muslim sentiment and subverting the United States.


india is not capable of that. china, yes. israel, probably. russia, debatable. but not india.

i agree with @Sackity though, china is the closest thing to natsoc right now, which would also explain their ultra fast rise and ascension from desperate starvation tier poverty fifty years ago to now challenging the dominant world power in the present


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Mar 28, 2021)

Dammit. Even the Nazis have become diverse.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 28, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> india is not capable of that. china, yes. israel, probably. russia, debatable. but not india.
> 
> i agree with @Sackity though, china is the closest thing to natsoc right now, which would also explain their ultra fast rise and ascension from desperate starvation tier poverty fifty years ago to now challenging the dominant world power in the present


You can draw parallels through some cultural aspects, such as the focus on the 'Hundred Years of Humiliation' and the Germans' sperging out against the 'Shameful Treaty (of Versailles)' and how it plays into the rhetoric.

The Soviets had a similar cultural narrative as the Germans, since they were both pariah states being 'oppressed' for challenging the dominant world order.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Mar 28, 2021)

Umm? Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## OfficerBagget (Mar 28, 2021)

They have Nukes, they can pose a threat to anyone. And they have slogged it with China before and came out of that with China refusing to disclose their losses. 

But what OP is not acknowledging is all the land that gets taken by our beloved Curry Eaters. China and Pakistan all taking land inch by inch always poking and prodding the sleeping Giant. So whatever comes Pakistans way and to Muslims is really because of all the bullshit and terrorist attacks they've had to deal with from their asses.

Our fellow Curry Eaters are not that different than us, as they worship Cows too.


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 29, 2021)

Memes aside: I worked with a lot of Indian immigrants. Most of them were supporters of BJP (the "Hindu nationalist" party) with a lot of INLD (it's basically what the green party is to environmentalism but with agriculture as their autistically narrow focus) thrown in. The BJP types are pretty fucking fashy. I tried showing one of them the Brenton Tarrant video and he was ecstatic saying "I already seen! I like that guy!" Drinking with another, talking about niggers, I found that he detested them with a passion that would make David Duke blush.
The INLD types were kinda a mixed bag of "I don't like BJP, but I do like Modi" and the more leftist types who hate Modi with a passion and tend to align more with the Congress Party (the primary left wing party). It's worth noting that INLD are the ones primarily behind the protests/riots revolving around Modi's agricultural reforms. It's also worth noting that Modi was an ally of Trump and even came to Texas to host a speech with Trump to Indians living in the state (Howdy, Modi!). Prior to his rise to power, he alledgedly led a mass lynching of Muslims in one city, but there's a lot more to that story. But it is more than worthy of note that standard BJP doctrine is to absorb Pakistan and Bangladesh.
Punjabis are a whole other story, though. Most of them are the left-wing INLD's and are sikhs rather than Hindus. They're typically an anti-racist crowd and they oppose measures against Muslims. They also kinda want independence from India but fear the loss of military backing from India might lead to them being conquered by Pakistan.

Saying Indians are going to be the new Nazis is iffy as fuck. I can definitely see it. But I can also see them caving to globohomo as well. Indian politics is actually interesting as fuck if you look into it.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Mar 29, 2021)

Fuck the curry Feddies, heil Zeon!


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Mar 29, 2021)

Wtf I like Pajeets now.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Mar 29, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Saying Indians are going to be the new Nazis is iffy as fuck. I can definitely see it. But I can also see them caving to globohomo as well. Indian politics is actually interesting as fuck if you look into it.


A gay-friendly nuclear power fascist right-aligned state that wants to absorb and subjugate the followers of the religion of peace?

Based as fuck, how do I immigrate?!


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 29, 2021)

We can't have a thread about Indians and Nazis without bringing up these pictures.






Spoiler








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## soy_king (Mar 29, 2021)

Yinci said:


> From Pakistan. I am concerned for my Homeland.


Shouldn't you be busy gang raping British girls when you're not fucking your cousin?


----------



## OfficerBagget (Mar 29, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Saying Indians are going to be the new Nazis is iffy as fuck. I can definitely see it. But I can also see them caving to globohomo as well. Indian politics is actually interesting as fuck if you look into it.


Yea, Indian politics have smaller party disputes ending with a nigga being cut in half by a sword.
And The Sikhs have a history of being the best the Indian military has to offer too.

Nazis only worked because of the lack of information and communications at the time. Germany was able to set up whole conscript divisions and started just straight up land grabbing, before everyone realized what was going on Poland was already occupied. I cant see India being able to accomplish same, especially when half of the population would openly Riot about a war with either Bangladesh or Pakistan.



There is also a growing communist party in the southern states of India that seek out to recruit students mainly ones part of the Tech companies down south.


----------



## MelloYello (Mar 29, 2021)

It's true, diversity has always been a strength of National Socialism:





Sieg Heil for Legion Freies Indien.


----------



## HumanHive (Mar 29, 2021)

With luck Pakistan and India wipe each other out.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 29, 2021)

What's stopping frightened Indian Muslims from moving to Pakistan, Bangladesh or Afghanistan? The tension between Hindus and Muslims has been high since forever, it seems safer for the religious groups to stay separated. 

From what I gather Muslim citizens aren't having their citizenship revoked, non-Muslims refugees who faced persecution in nearby Muslim countries are just getting faster citizenship. I can understand why, frankly. There's plenty of good Muslims out there but the ugly truth is that right now, when large amounts of poor Muslims move somewhere, crime rates tend to skyrocket. Just look at what's happening Europe.









						Citizenship Amendment Bill: India's new 'anti-Muslim' law explained
					

Critics say the Citizenship Amendment Bill is part of a government plan to marginalise Muslims.



					www.bbc.com
				





> The bill provides citizenship to religious minorities from Pakistan, Bangladesh and Afghanistan.
> The government, led by the Hindu nationalist Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), says this will give sanctuary to people fleeing religious persecution.
> Critics say the bill is part of a BJP agenda to marginalise Muslims.





> The CAB amends the 64-year-old Indian Citizenship law, which currently prohibits illegal migrants from becoming Indian citizens.
> It defines illegal immigrants as foreigners who enter India without a valid passport or travel documents, or stay beyond the permitted time. Illegal immigrants can be deported or jailed.
> The new bill also amends a provision which says a person must have lived in India or worked for the federal government for at least 11 years before they can apply for citizenship. Now there will be an exception for members of six religious minority communities - Hindu, Sikh, Buddhist, Jain, Parsi and Christian - if they can prove that they are from Pakistan, Afghanistan or Bangladesh. They will only have to live or work in India for six years to be eligible for citizenship by naturalisation, the process by which a non-citizen acquires the citizenship or nationality of that country.






> It is not hard to believe that Indian hindu's may commonly have the same mentality Anti-jewish germans once did.


Don't Indian Muslims tend to have similar views about Hindus and Jews, though?


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 29, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> With luck Pakistan and India wipe each other out.


India could absolutely crush Pakistan in a 1v1. The only thing stopping them is optics, both domestic and international.
The moment friends get involved, the fallout won't be pretty for anyone involved.


----------



## Tookie (Mar 29, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> What's stopping frightened Indian Muslims from moving to Pakistan, Bangladesh or Afghanistan? The tension between Hindus and Muslims has been high since forever, it seems safer for the religious groups to stay separated.


Pakistanis aren't big fans of Indian Muslims because they are "culturally Indian" and tried genociding the Bangladeshis for a bunch of reasons including that during their civil war, until the Indian military intervened and Pakistan got BTFO. I presume Indian Muslims aren't flocking to Bangladesh because it fucking sucks there.


----------



## round robin (Mar 30, 2021)

Merried Senior Comic said:


> Are you fucking retarded or from Pakistan?


Is there a difference?


----------



## Cyclonus (Mar 30, 2021)

Well they already love swastikas.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 30, 2021)

I like how it's instinctual for muslims to retreat to underground caves and wage guerrilla terror campaign.


----------



## Clem Fandango (Mar 30, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> But it is more than worthy of note that standard BJP doctrine is to absorb Pakistan and Bangladesh.


>want to rid India of filthy Muslims
>"standard doctrine" is to absorb two countries containing a combined 375 million Muslims

I don't believe the BJP would be _that_ stupid and self-defeating.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 30, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> India could absolutely crush Pakistan in a 1v1. The only thing stopping them is optics, both domestic and international.
> The moment friends get involved, the fallout won't be pretty for anyone involved.


Wouldn't Pakistan just nuke India before they got BTFO? I don't know much about Pakistan's current nuclear arsenal or their delivery systems but even having 5 drop on India would mean a lot of dead pajeets. Sure Pakistan would get nuked too but that's MAD I guess. Getting your own country nuked is NOT how you keep the populace in check for your natsoc "paradise"



Clem Fandango said:


> >want to rid India of filthy Muslims
> >"standard doctrine" is to absorb two countries containing a combined 375 million Muslims
> 
> I don't believe the BJP would be _that_ stupid and self-defeating.


Yeah that doesn't make much sense to me unless they plan on building *a lot* of gas chambers or forcing the Pakis out into the neighboring countries. I'm sure India's neighbors won't appreciate 300+ million Paki refugees flooding their borders.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Mar 30, 2021)

Yinci said:


> So I decided to make this thread to point out some connections between Hitlers Germany and Modern India with the recent revoking of citizenship of Muslims.
> 
> India has the Strongest birth Rate out of the super powers and their population pyramids is currently bulking at the 20-40 range. This gives Inida the highest amount of capible man power out of all the super powers and this situation is early simialr to Nazi Germany and World War 2. Nazi Germany had a strong advantage over the other powers and that was it's birthrate spike during the 20 and great depression that feed into a large ratio of younger men and women.
> 
> ...


Germany peaked at 31 years of age in 1939 so it is more likely to be 2031.  However that is assuming one hell of a national grudge against a neighbor  , no international support, a charismatic leader, a stab-in-the-back myth involving an internal demographic which betrayed them to the outsider, and a formidable military forced to demilitarize allowing it to grow a first adaption advantage which gave it a strong belief of victory against its enemies without severe cost to itself.

I don't see Pakistan coming to blows unless it lacks the ability or mentality to severely punish India for invading it with its nuclear arsenal.



DumbDude42 said:


> india is not capable of that. china, yes. israel, probably. russia, debatable. but not india.
> 
> i agree with @Sackity though, china is the closest thing to natsoc right now, which would also explain their ultra fast rise and ascension from desperate starvation tier poverty fifty years ago to now challenging the dominant world power in the present


China has a plan, that is 99% of the advantage.  They are, as a nation, acting in concert towards an outcome.  That, today, is practically national socialism under a Führer given the astonishing collapse of western politics into publicity games of demographics deserving representation.


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 30, 2021)

Clem Fandango said:


> >want to rid India of filthy Muslims
> >"standard doctrine" is to absorb two countries containing a combined 375 million Muslims
> 
> I don't believe the BJP would be _that_ stupid and self-defeating.


It's a tidbit of cognitive dissonance, really. The initial partitioning of India that resulted in the founding of Pakistan is what they're reacting against when they want to absorb the nation. They think Pakistan is an illegitimate nation that is rightfully theirs. How to deal with the muslims after the fact depends who you're talking to. But it's typically agreed that they should be allowed to live there, though the government should remain ostensibly Hindu.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 5, 2021)

Not a fan of currystanis and their belief in the holy designated street, but there are some differences between that and the autistic windmill guys from germ-any

First off there are tons of muslim indians, its not at all just a small minority like jews were in germany. A muslim holocaust in india we're talking over 100 million deaths since they are like 170 million, would be way more than all the chinks mao killed but that nobody cares because it was under based communism and marx good hitler bad

All muslim indians used to be just indians, but india got occupied by muslims who were complete assholes like all muslims are and forced millions to convert or get fucked. That taj mahal? build by indian slaves for some muslim's favorite whore, simple as. The jews never invaded germany and forced millions to get circumcised (burgers do it because they like to leave a tip) so theres less of a vengeance motive, the indians really do have a reason to hate muslims and seek revenge, not that it justifies genocide just that thats the way it is


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 5, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> We can't have a thread about Indians and Nazis without bringing up these pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2040483
> 
> ...


some Hindus think Addie was a reincarnation of Vishnu. Or something.


----------



## mate (May 5, 2021)

OP is retarded but just _imagine _a Muslim-hating army millions of poos strong... A curry-eating, elephant-worshipping, paki-bashing army _millions strong_ kicking Pakistan under a bus, taking a liquid shit on Bangladesh and nuking Mecca.

Contemplate the aroma.

Goddammit OP you are the right kind of retarded. I have an erection.


----------



## Alba gu brath (May 5, 2021)

The birth rate in of itself isn't really much cause to worry. There's a billion of the feckers, of course they're going to be making like the rabbits. A better angle would be to talk about Modi's ultra Hindu nonsense and the likes. But even then, that goes region by region.


----------



## murdered meat bag (May 5, 2021)

Werent indian un peacekeepers constantly getting fucked by african isis?

"4th largest military" doesnt mean much without performance in conflicts. 

We know russia and the baltic states are good fighters, we know the middle easy can ve middling. 

Dont know about india and china


----------



## Ita Mori (May 5, 2021)

Street shitters will never rock Hugo Boss like Germans did.


----------

